# box traps for coyotes, bobcat



## uarelovedbygod (Nov 1, 2003)

I am looking to trap some nuisance coyotes and an occasional bobcat if one wanders into my woods. However I am considering a box trap so that if I accidentally catch the neighbor's dog it won't get hurt. Any suggestions for websites/plans to build one, or any sites that sell them relatively cheap?

Thanks!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

very low success rate unless you've been trapping them using footholds for a long time, which if you had you'd know caught dogs generally get a bruised toe and are fine in a few days.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I still haven't caught that fox with my box trap! :chicken:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

lol, Foxes and coyotes are two of the smartest creatures in the woods. Anything looking out of the ordinary,they ain't checking it out.If you catch either in a box or cage, you just witnessed a miracle. Even to catch one in a steeltrap, there better not be one leaf or straw that looks out of place or he won't come close.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Have you ever been close to a bobcat? To me, they look like a big bag full of powerful muscles. What are you going to do when you're ready to release it? You won't be petting it and saying "nice kitty"! On my property coyotes get shot on sight. I leave the bobcats alone.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I WISH box traps or the hav-a-hart type traps worked for coyotes / bobcats as I've been having a BIG problem with them this summer taking my chickens (over twenty in all). 

The best way I have found is to set up a live bait (rooster I didn't much care for) and sit in a blind & wait for the bugger. Then SSS. Not the easiest thing, but as others have said, the coyotes & bobcats won't even come near a trap if it looks out of place, buggers are just too saavy.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Michael Kawalek said:


> Have you ever been close to a bobcat? To me, they look like a big bag full of powerful muscles. What are you going to do when you're ready to release it? You won't be petting it and saying "nice kitty"! On my property coyotes get shot on sight. I leave the bobcats alone.


 I caught a big bobcat beside a creek that I was beaver trapping. I had a 330 conibear set in water half way the trap. In 24 hours the creek waterlevel dropped and the trap was out of the water and the bobcat won't dead and was trying to run but the chain stopped him and I shot him with a 22.I figured the bobcat smelled the beaver scent on the trap and got caught.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Bobcats love beaver! I use beaver glands
in my cat lure. The meat is good bait, too.
Beaver is probly the best quality wild meat
in the woods.
About releasing, why would you?
To cause someone else problems?
The hide in late fall/early winter is worth
50 to 80 dollars. Gas money for 2 weeks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It shouldn't be hard to catch a bobcat in a live trap if your bait is interesting enough.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

It is posible to catch a bobcat in a live trap,but if you manage to catch a fox or coyote in one you'll be a legend!I've been trapping for almost 20 years and have never heard of anybody even trying that


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

A friend told me this guy he knows said the best way to catch a fox is to get a clean 5 gal bucket with lid. Then cut an x in the lid (the length of the cuts you will have to figure out) Put chicken scraps in bucket and secure lid. Then lay bucket on side where foxes come by. The fox (supposedly) smells the chicken and puts head in bucket through the X to get scraps and can't pull his head out. I've never tried it but if I did,I would place bucket trap under an overhanging tree limb and tie a piece of cord to limb and bucket,that way the fox could never get the bucket tight enough to pull head out. My opinion is I would have to see it work to believe it. Foxes love chicken but do they love them that much??:shrug: Who knows maybe they do.. Eddie


----------



## coyotebait (9 mo ago)

uarelovedbygod said:


> I am looking to trap some nuisance coyotes and an occasional bobcat if one wanders into my woods. However I am considering a box trap so that if I accidentally catch the neighbor's dog it won't get hurt. Any suggestions for websites/plans to build one, or any sites that sell them relatively cheap?
> 
> Thanks!


 Get a driveway sensor. put it by the coop. or coyote bait pile. I will sound off in the house ,So you will know when the ***** ,skunks, coyotes. walk past it .


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you catch a coyote in a box or live trap, take a picture for proof. I have never seen it done, or know anyone who has.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

TonyE said:


> I still haven't caught that fox with my box trap! 🐔


They have havaheart traps with a small cage for the chicken. No one gets hurt


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

I have had several fox as pets. They are very smart and I don't think they are dumb enough to stick their head in a bucket. They will take their time and study things until they know the best way to do what they want. Bobcats look bad but a dog can kill one pretty easy, just like a house cat.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Check your traps regular and nothing gets hurt use a laminated jaw, offset jaw ,you can even use a rubber jaw , these are the foot holds researchers use to capture wolves , coyote and bobcat to study collar and release. they need them to rejoin the pack to track them , they don't get hurt.









Duke #4 Rubber Jaw Coil Spring Trap


Coil Spring Traps are foot-hold restraining devices used to catch and hold wild animals. These devices have been used for over a century as a cost...




ads.midwayusa.com


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

my rooster would wake me if any thing was going on at the coop.
I just slide open the screen and shoot the coyotes , I get some fox but no bobcat .


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

A guy I talked to Saturday caught a bobcat in his coop. It was quite young. He caught it with a hand to its scruff, thankfully with gloves. Showed us a picture of the little bugger as he was holding it. Too bad they all weren't that easy to catch.


----------

